# profiles for Epson Stylus Pro 3800 and other Epson printers



## wblink (Aug 7, 2009)

Hi,

I bought an Epson Stylus Pro 38'' after the disillusion of my Canon i995'.

As always: it is hard to te knowing WHICH profiles are ment for WHICH papers.

After many emails and telephone calls I received my list, which I wanted to share with you.

Profiles preceeded with Pro38 are for MY printer, other profiles and papers aren NOT supported by my printerdriver, but for OTHER Epson printers.

EE361_1 ?????
Pro38 ARMP Archival Matte Paper
Pro38 EMP Enhanced Matte Paper
Pro38 PGPP Premium Glossy Photo Paper
Pro38 PLPP Premium Luster Photo Paper
Pro38 PPSmC Proofing Paper Semimatte Coated
Pro38 PQIJP MK Photo Quality Inkjet Paper
Pro38 PSPP Premium Semigloss Photo Paper
Pro38 SWMP SingleWeight Matte Paper
Pro38 SWMP_LD SingleWeight Matte Paper
Pro38 USFAP Ultrasmooth Fine Art Paper
Pro38 VFAP Velvet Fine Art Paper
Pro38 WCRW WaterColor Paper Radiant White


DWMP DoubleWeight Mate Paper
EASP Enhanced Adhesive Synthetic Paper
EMP8 Enhanced Matte Poster Board
ESP Enhanced Syntethic Paper
PGP Photo Glossy Paper
PSmPP Premium Semimatte Photo Paper
PPG Photo Paper aka Glossy Photo Paper
Proof_Com Proofing Paper Commercial
Proof_Pub Proofing Paper Publication
Proof_WS Proofing Paper White Semimatte
PSP Photo Semigloss Paper
Standard Generic Epson Profile
TFAP Textured Fine Art Paper
USFAP Ultrasmooth Fine Art Paper
VFAP Velvet Fine Art Paper


----------



## happycranker (Aug 10, 2009)

Good work, but I did find this first of all when I was trying to figure out the same thing with Epson naming conventions. http://www.epson.com/cgi-bin/Store/...ype=FAQ&oid=79928&prodoid=63'625'9&foid=89511


----------

